# AquaInspiration



## jollybangali (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I took the time to visit AquaInspiration yesterday to check out their trimless tanks. I have to say that I was really impressed. The tanks looked immaculate. Really nicely polished edges and clean/discrete silicone fillets. I've been waiting to see tanks like this in the GTA for a long time now. Pricing was fantastic too. I took my cousin with me (he was my ride ) and he ended up picking up two tanks and I put in an order for one as well. 

Service was fantastic. Freeman and Sam were both very friendly and took the time to inspect the newly purchased tanks in front of us before loading it in the car for us. My picky cousin found a very very very minor inconsistency on the polishing of one of the tanks and the guys pulled out another tank for us without hesitation. I'd definitely recommend them. I thought I'd put in my 0.02 for them since they're a new business with lots of potential. 

Kind regards,
Imran


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Do you have an address and/or a website for them. Thanks.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bob123 said:


> Do you have an address and/or a website for them. Thanks.


Monday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Tuesday CLOSED
Wednesday 11:00am - 7:00pm 
Thursday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Friday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Saturday 11:00am - 6:00pm
Sunday 11:00am - 6:00pm

our website: 
www.aquainspiration.com

location:
170 esna park dr. Unit 9, markham, ontario, Canada, L3R1E3

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17624


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks will be checking it out Wednesday.

Did you see HC cuba for sale? and if so how much were they?


----------



## jollybangali (Aug 3, 2010)

They didn't carry any plants when I went it. It was mostly tanks/stands and hardscape (rocks and driftwood). I think their main focus is on the furniture and basic equipment for now. But I'd give them a call, they seemed very open to suggestion when I stopped by. 

Take good care,
Imran


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I was there on Monday and asked about their plants. They said they would start selling plants in a month or so and that many new items were coming in next month. 


Laura


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

This places sounds like a winner.

Finally A store that caters to beautiful aquascapes and amano style hardware.


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks IMRAN and your cousin^_^
we will see you soon .

enjoy ^_______^


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Phone number*

Hi,

It there any way to contact these guys? 
I don't see any phone numbers or their web-site and their e-mail seems not working.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> It there any way to contact these guys?
> I don't see any phone numbers or their web-site and their e-mail seems not working.


(416) 829-6113 If the info is correct.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> (416) 829-6113 If the info is correct.


It's a correct phone, thank you.


----------

